# Concert i like to see in my hometown montreal



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to see a rendition of* hildegard von Bingen *or *carlo Gesualdo*, i dont know if there are local ensemble that perform this kinda of classical here ...thus meaning retro.

Could this happen here in my hometown, i know montrealer when it come to classical are very orthodox it's baroque big name and that it...

Are there any concert Worth check out if i like these composer?

will there be a Gesualdo concert of his tenebrae responsoria i want to hear
miserere live or tristi anima mea.

Than a good ensemble performing Hildegarde would be rad too but im not expecting jordi savall
to come in montreal, the ticket would be like 150$ ockay slight exageration but if you want thee
very best they are expensive, they dont perform for chicken nuggets.

P.s *Lassus* Jeremiah laments would be supremo also but all of this is not gone happen just because i want it to, im a dreamer and this is magic thinking ...

that about it :tiphat:


----------

